

Building a 'Mango' App - wspruijt
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/magazine/hh547105.aspx

======
jinushaun
I consider myself a pretty seasoned C# developer with experience in
Silverlight and WP7, but I found this tutorial really confusing to follow. I
can't imagine _first timers_ learning WP7 programming from this tutorial. Lots
of unexplained boilerplate code.

~~~
pavlov
The intro does mention that the "real purpose" of this tutorial "is to explore
some of the big new features in the 7.1 release"... So I think it's more
geared towards developers with WP7 experience who want to learn what's new in
Mango. (I don't mean that it necessarily does a very good job at even that,
just pointing out.)

------
laconian
Something about using String.Format for internal IDs sketches me out. Is this
a common practice, or do developers use URL builders instead?

~~~
kevingadd
.NET is strongly typed so using String.Format in the manner this example does
is safe, as long as the values you're inserting are integers or guids or such.

------
suivix
If an app falls in the woods, and nobody buys phones to use it, does it make a
sound?

